
Here's What Will Happen to the Thousands of Diesels Volkswagen Buys Back - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/heres-what-will-happen-to-the-thousands-of-diesels-volk-1782815084
======
beamatronic
So wasteful, but not without precedent. With brand-new cars, even. [1]

[1] [https://consumerist.com/2008/05/01/mazda-to-
destroy-100-mill...](https://consumerist.com/2008/05/01/mazda-to-
destroy-100-million-worth-of-brand-new-cars/)

